# Looking for a black toy poodle breeder near NYC area



## Rochelleh (Nov 21, 2020)

Very much want to get in touch with someone in the tri-state area who may have a female toy needing a new home.
Interested in a puppy or young adult dog. Grew up with poodles, can't imagine sharing my life with another breed.
Happy to supply more info as/when needed. Thanks so much.
Rochelle


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check with Rodell Toy Poodles in western Connecticut. He breeds lovely tpoos and shows, so sometimes will have a show prospect that goes a little over 10" that would become available to a pet home. This is how twyla got her boy Lenny.


----------



## Rochelleh (Nov 21, 2020)

Lilly cd re..Thanks so much. I will definitely check with Rodell, also an area in Ct. I'm familiar withI appreciate your added comments. I wish you a happy and safe Holiday!


----------

